# I need help with a remote for my hite rite



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I found a hite rite that works pretty smoothly with my 1993 Kona Explosif (650b'd). Finding an IRD remote probably isn't possible but it might be possible to use something else. I can't think of a way to generate enough force to open the quick release. The only thing I can think of would be a long metal rod connecting a thumbshifter with the quick release lever. It would have to be flexible like a spoke and somehow be spring loaded. Has anyone here made a lever/pulley/cable remote system of their own for a hite rite ? Any helpful ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I suggest a three-component voice-controlled solution, but it would add a significant amount of weight.

1. Install a JANND Expedition Rack
2. Install rear pegs
3. Have Rump-fy™ ride along and adjust


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Rump-fy Hahahhhaaaaaahaaaa. What a view!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think 92 was the cut off point for Hite-rite period correct.

The Mantis has what you need a couple posts down.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey. :|


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

You cannot use IRD parts on 650b wheels


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Find an IRD Remote QR, or man-up and take your hands off the bars to flip the seat QR...


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I was surprised that my IRD remote QR actually works. It seems like there is so much clamping force that I was impressed that it could be cable actuated.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

banks said:


> You cannot use IRD parts on 650b wheels


Didn't the French make a 650b specific model in the 60's?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

ish said:


> I suggest a three-component voice-controlled solution, but it would add a significant amount of weight.
> 
> 1. Install a JANND Expedition Rack
> 2. Install rear pegs
> 3. Have Rump-fy™ ride along and adjust




gee i should've qualified my post with 2 statements like



phoenixbikes said:


> Any helpful ideas are much appreciated.


and

:madman:



phoenixbikes said:


> Finding an IRD remote probably isn't possible but it might be possible to use something else.


but



jimbowho said:


> The Mantis has what you need a couple posts down.


moving on then i feel perhaps the 2 most relevants things would be



phoenixbikes said:


> Has anyone here made a lever/pulley/cable remote system of their own for a hite rite ?


and



phoenixbikes said:


> Any helpful ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe a little hydraulic jack hooked up to a small marine battery? I think I've seen that done in Top Gear.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

long answer: machine shop

short answer: no


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

here are some pics of the IRD version for reference:


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

I had an RQR back in the day but about the only place I really found it useful was the SlickRock trail. Otherwise it was no big deal back then to actually stop for a bit at the top and the bottom and get interactive with the QR , among other things, like my riding buddies. 

The modern versions seem quite useful for the type of bike they are on and how they are ridden these days but if you get a replica run of those made I am sure you will be able to get rid of the excess.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

++ seatposts, joplin4, joplinl, cobalt :: crankbrothers.com ++

I think this is the way it's done without a machine shop these days.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot the seatpost diameter thing - you're right, Gravity Dropper is your modern option AFAIK.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

banks said:


> You cannot use IRD parts on 650b wheels


Now THAT is by far the most useful bit of info I've come across so far.. 

Does this also mean that Campy components are warranty-voided when used on 29er wheels ?

No seriously, if anyone has set up a remote with a thumbshifter please shine some light on the subject.

datawhacker., does the IRD remote work well in your frame but lacks durability ? I talked to a local mechanic who was familiar with them. He said they fell out of use because they weren't reliable/didn't really work. Perhaps that was just his experience. For datawhacker and others who have used the IRD unit, is it worth it to search one out ? Also, does anyone know offhand of a modern height adjustable post that comes in a 27.0 diameter ? Seems like most of them are only 27.2, except maybe the gravity dropper.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I should think that something like this would be useful:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

phoenixbikes said:


> Does this also mean that Campy components are warranty-voided when used on 29er wheels ?


29" wheels are same diameter as 700c, so, no. Campy parts would feel right at home.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not done brainstorming if anyone has any ideas on this ? In the meantime, I've gotten the hang of reaching down to undo the hite rite but a remote of some sort would a better solution for technical riding.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Couple of detail photos


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm aware of the IRD unit. I posted this to see if anyone knows if there is another way to rig 
a hite rite with a remote. Finding an IRD unit probably is not possible, but thanks for the pictures.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

phoenixbikes said:


> ...Also, does anyone know offhand of a modern height adjustable post that comes in a 27.0 diameter ? Seems like most of them are only 27.2, except maybe the gravity dropper.


It'd probably be cheaper and more effective to just buy a 27.2 height adjustable post, take it apart, and have a machine shop turn/grind it down to 27.0. BTW, .2mm is less than eight thousandths of an inch, (human hair is right around three) so I wouldn't be worried about the integrity of the post being affected.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

*Besides the IRD unit, is there any way to rig a Hite Rite with a handlebar remote ?*

I've been thinking about this for awhile now and it seems like there has got to be a way to get a thumbshifter to work as a remote lever for a Hite Rite. The problem is that it takes quite a bit of force to open and close the quick release and I'm not sure if it's possible to generate enough force to operate it with anything other than my hand.

Most of the time when I want to lower the seat I am going fast enough, in technical enough terrain that I don't want to reach down to lower the seat.

Has anyone else tried to rig a Hite Rite with a remote lever ? If so, how did you do it and does it work decently ? Any ideas would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Judging by the lack of responses so far I must be out of luck.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm going to merge this with your other thread regarding the same thing. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/i-need-help-remote-my-hite-rite-747978.html

Just to let you know, try keeping the post bumping to a min. as it's against forum rules  and good luck on solving your hite rite invention!


----------

